# Army Mess Kit Question



## ltmaverick25 (3 Sep 2010)

Did a search, couldn't find what I was looking for.

My question is the following:

Do officers wear black slip ons or shoulder boards or something to that effect as their rank insignia on army mess kit?  Insofar as I can remember, I could swear that I saw black shoulder slip on types.  However, when I went to order my army mess kit today, the tailor in Esquimalt showed me the army jacket and it had a scarlet epaulet with rank insignia sewn directly onto the shoulder material.

I did a google search for pictures, and the only results that came up showed black type shoulders.  

Can anyone provide a definitive responce?

Thanks


----------



## Redeye (3 Sep 2010)

Ranks are sewn directly to epaulettes, the colour of which depends on the unit/trade. 



			
				ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Did a search, couldn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> My question is the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2010)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Ranks are sewn directly to epaulettes, the colour of which depends on the unit/trade.



That is the colour of the epaulette depends on the type or unit/Trade; the majority will be red.   The rank is still going to be the 'gold' stripe for the majority of the Land pers.  I believe Medical officers are the only ones to have maroon borders on their rank ribbon.

Just didn't want to have too many asking what colour the rank should be.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2010)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Did a search, couldn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> My question is the following:
> 
> Do officers wear black slip ons or shoulder boards or something to that effect as their rank insignia on army mess kit?



Now?  You are not Army, but Navy.  Why are you ordering Army Mess Kit?  Although you may have been Land before, that does not "Grandfather" you when you finally decide to buy Mess Kit.  You are only "Grandfathered" if you had already owned Mess Kit.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (3 Sep 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now?  You are not Army, but Navy.  Why are you ordering Army Mess Kit?  Although you may have been Land before, that does not "Grandfather" you when you finally decide to buy Mess Kit.  You are only "Grandfathered" if you had already owned Mess Kit.



Please give me a little more credit then that.  I WAS Navy, and decided that in the end I preferred the army.  Effective yesturday I am now an Army Officer, effective today, I am out $1000 for my Army mess kit.

Back to the topic, do you know the color for INT?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2010)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Please give me a little more credit then that.  I WAS Navy, and decided that in the end I preferred the army.  Effective yesturday I am now an Army Officer, effective today, I am out $1000 for my Army mess kit.
> 
> Back to the topic, do you know the color for INT?



I guess you have a short memory:  "You're an INT OP, you figger it out!"      ;D


All of this information is found in the Canadian Forces Dress Regulations; A-AD-265-000/AG-001.

You can go look it up there, or be more trusting of the Tailor, who has all that information and all the patterns.  If not, look up the website for the Tailor in Kingston, and they will send your tailor the correct information.  These people have been making Mess Kit for years, so they know what they are doing.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Sep 2010)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Please give me a little more credit then that.  I WAS Navy, and decided that in the end I preferred the army.  Effective yesturday I am now an Army Officer, effective today, I am out $1000 for my Army mess kit.
> 
> Back to the topic, do you know the color for INT?



From CF Dress Instructions but you should check with your Adjutant for how the the branch "interprets" those instructions



> 5.   Standard Options. The following are
> standard options for the universal pattern army mess
> dress (Figures 6B1-3 and 6B1-4). Members of
> branches/regiments with no authorized differences
> ...


----------



## ltmaverick25 (3 Sep 2010)

Hah! Ive been getting spoiled by the new Int Op here that has it all figured out for us 

As for the tailor, she wasnt sure, she is not the person that actually makes the suit.  She takes the measurements and then sends them to a place in Vancouver, so I wont really know until I receive it.  Based on the timeline she gave me, I will likely receive it around the time my BIOC ends.. What I found in the dress regs annotates a standard Army pattern, but havent found the information specific to INT.  I dont know if the ref number is the same as the one you quoted though.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (3 Sep 2010)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> From CF Dress Instructions but you should check with your Adjutant for how the the branch "interprets" those instructions



Thanks!  That makes more sence now.  Looks to me like midnight blue and midnight green appear black at first glance, at least to my eyes anyway.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (4 Sep 2010)

For Int O's, Army mess kit the facings, cuffs, waistcoat and trousers are midnight green, with silver piping on surgeons cuffs. Everything else is bog standard army, including the stripe down the pants. A scarlet cummerbund is authorised for wear in summer (you can get them at the school for about 30 bucks). 

This is all in the dress regs...have you tried a keyword search?

By way of a return, could you tell me what treachery you had to work to get a seat on BIOC? Have you been waiting long?


----------



## ltmaverick25 (4 Sep 2010)

If everything else is standard Army does that mean that the shoulder straps are midnight blue?  I did manage to the reference myself, and, just as Blackladder stated, the ref is as follows:

25. Intelligence Branch. Midnight green
facings. Silver officers cuff embellishment. Surgeon
cuffs. Midnight green waistcoat for officers.
Midnight green trouser/skirt. Wellingtons. No
gloves. 

There is no mention of shoulder straps there.  

As for BIOC, my seniority in trade awaiting course is high so its simply my turn.  In the end, I will have waited exactly 1.5 years for BIOC.  From what I hear, not as bad as others who got into the trade after me.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (13 Sep 2010)

The shoulder straps should be midnight green as well...sorry, missed that bit. 

Best of luck at the school.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Sep 2010)

The dress regs are pretty clear. If you can't read, go see your Adjt.


----------

